
$6B United Nations Agency Launches Bitcoin, Ethereum Crypto Fund - zed88
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaeldelcastillo/2019/10/08/6-billion-united-nations-agency-launches-bitcoin-ethereum-crypto-fund/#25db760c493b
======
westurner
"UNICEF launches Cryptocurrency Fund: UN Children’s agency becomes first UN
Organization to hold and make transactions in cryptocurrency"
[https://www.unicef.org/press-releases/unicef-launches-
crypto...](https://www.unicef.org/press-releases/unicef-launches-
cryptocurrency-fund)

From [https://www.unicefusa.org/](https://www.unicefusa.org/) :

> _UNICEF USA helps save and protect the world 's most vulnerable children.
> UNICEF USA is rated one of the best charities to donate to: 89% of every
> dollar spent goes directly to help children._

------
euroPoor
holy fuck no

~~~
alwillis
A currency that can’t be debased or inflated and is hard money is what an NGO
like UNICEF needs.

